# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [Bonita BPM 7] Diffrence case & process

## mafanta

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un  saurait-il  quoi servent les cas (case) dans le portail utilisateur bonita bpm? Je vois ce qu'est un processus et aussi ce qu'est une tache. Mais un cas, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'est conceptuellement.

Merci pour votre retour.

----------


## mafanta

pas d'ide???

----------


## MAACHE

Salut

  Case est un attente dans le processus pour tre rsolu par vous mme.  ::D:

----------

